# Cary Audio Design Xciter Dac



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

A perfect mate, to go with the new Xciter integrated amp/headphone amp. What a beautiful package............

Cary Audio Design Announces $1,500 Xciter DAC

After a year of development, Cary Audio Design, with collaboration from AKM and National Semiconductor, just announced the release of the Xciter DAC. The Xciter DAC is a state-of-the-art 32-bit digital-to-analog converter with inputs to connect four digital sources to your audio system. Whether it's a CD player, a computer, or any other digital source, the Xciter DAC will convert it to analog using high-quality components from AKM and National Semiconductor. 

At the heart of this system is the new AK4399 32-bit digital-to-analog converter. This chip can process digital data at up to 192kHz and output it in analog with incredible clarity and dynamic range and with extremely low noise and distortion. The analog audio is then routed to the newly designed National Semiconductor LME49710NA and LME49713NA output devices.

Four digital inputs are provided to allow maximum compatibility with your equipment. You can use a coaxial cable to connect to the BNC or RCA jacks, or a Toslink cable to connect to the optical input. The USB port allows the Xciter DAC to connect to your computer to play audio from your media player. The front panel knob lets you switch to any input with ease, and blue LED indicators show which input is selected as well as the data rate of the connection.

The Cary Audio Xciter DAC is priced at $1,500 with units shipping in late May 2009.


----------



## chipperman (Jun 17, 2009)

I have mine hooked up to my Arcam DV139 and am directly comparing the d/a output from one against the other. I've only got 10 hours burn in on the Cary, so I won't comment yet. I know they say let it go 100 hours, so I will do that to be fair, as the Arcam is burned in. In the first 1/2 hour, the Xciter was the worst sounding piece of equipment I've run across, so I will do a full burn before I judge. Stay tuned.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

chipperman said:


> I have mine hooked up to my Arcam DV139 and am directly comparing the d/a output from one against the other. I've only got 10 hours burn in on the Cary, so I won't comment yet. I know they say let it go 100 hours, so I will do that to be fair, as the Arcam is burned in. In the first 1/2 hour, the Xciter was the worst sounding piece of equipment I've run across, so I will do a full burn before I judge. Stay tuned.


Okay, I sure will.


----------

